

Joyent raises $15M - mcantelon
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100914005707/en

======
carbocation
This was actually independently discoverable previously, thanks to a story
posted by organicgrant a week ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1663993>

